# Icloud et les contacts.J'y comprends rien



## bradepitre (25 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai vu pas mal de sujets quant aux problèmes de synchronisation. 

Dans mon cas le problème est sous macOS. 
1)Les contacts saisis sous iPhone vont dans le nuage mais ne vont pas sous MacOS. 
2)De même un contact créé directement sous iCloud.com vient sur mon iPhone mais pas sur mon iMac. Et pourtant j'ai bien coché contacts dans les préférences avec mon compte iCloud ... je n'ai rien en local. 
3)IDEM, ce que je saisi sous MacOS ne va pas dans le nuage. 

Je dirais que la synchronisation nuage iCloud <----> MacOS ne se fait plus (ça marchait il y a un certain temps).

Bizarre, car je n'ai pas de problème avec les notes par exemple.

Merci d'avance de votre aide.

Michel


----------



## Antlv (24 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un souci de contacts sur mon MacBook Pro.

Les contacts sont activés sur iCloud sur les deux plateformes (mac et iPhone), cependant je n'arrive pas à synchroniser les contacts que j'ai sur l'iPhone sur le Mac.

J'ai fait pourtant plusieurs manip :
- activer/désactiver sur les deux plateformes puis "Fusionner" sur l'iPhone, aucun changement.
- je suis allé sur iCloud.com, les contacts affichés sont uniquement ceux qui s'affichent sur le Mac (qui sont également sur l'iPhone). J'ai donc fait  "Actualiser Contacts" sur le site, toujours aucun changement.

J'ai essayé de fouiller dans tout et n'importe quoi, mais impossible de trouver la source du problème...

Je suis persuadé que vous allez pouvoir m'aider


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

C'est un vieux problème , j'ai jamais trouvé de solution


----------



## Antlv (25 Septembre 2018)

Mince alors !

Je n'ai vraiment pas envie de les transférer à la main vu la quantité de contacts... En espérant que quelqu'un arrive a trouver une solution


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2018)

J'ai demandé chez Apple  sans solution pour le moment


----------



## patrick78140 (26 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour
J'ai rapidement parcouru les 13 pages ce ce forum sans trouver ma reponse.
N'ayant jamais utilisé ce cloud ,et vu que tout le monde en parle,j'ai mis ma curiosité a l'epreuve
J'ai donc installé icloud pour pc a partir du site d'apple .Pas de soucis
J'ai activé icloud sur mon iphone SE en 12)
Je me suis connecté sur icloud.com
et j'ai vu plein de choses.
Ce qui m'a motivé c'etait de faire le menage dans mes contacts facilement.
Donc je vois bien mes contacts
Je fais mes modifs,suppression,creation.A chaque fois je clique sur terminer sur la fiche
Mais ,et c'est là où je bute.
Une fois tous mes contacts a jour,comment je fais pour les ré-injecter dans l'ihone?
Est-ce en "live" ou quelle action faut-il faire?
J'ai été un peu long ,mais c'est pour essayé d'etre le plus preci possible
Merci de vos experiences


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a rien à faire. Du mois sur Mac 
Dès lors que les Contacts sont dans le Cloud, ils sont automatiquement mis à jour entre le Mac et l'iPhone / iPad / autre Mac.


----------



## patrick78140 (26 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour et merci
Donc ,que cela soit bien clair,meme si je suis un peu lourd...
si je modifie une fiche sur l'iphone,la modif est transferée direct dans icloud
si je modifie une fiche dans icloud,la modif est transferée direct dans l'iphone
Je pense, ou du moins j'espere, qu'etre sur icloud avec windows n'est pas different que de l'etre avec Mac


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2018)

Fais l'essai et tu constateras que les modifications se répercutent automatiquement entre iCloud et l'iPhone, dans les 2 sens.

(Et c'est infiniment plus rapide que de poser une question sur un forum et 2h après attendre confirmation d'une réponse en posant une nouvelle fois la question...[emoji17])


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il n'y a rien à faire. Du mois sur Mac
> Dès lors que les Contacts sont dans le Cloud, ils sont automatiquement mis à jour entre le Mac et l'iPhone / iPad / autre Mac.



Dans la pratique , oui , mais pas dans la réalité .
J'ai énormément de soucis avec mes contacts entre mon mac et mon iPhone , rien ne ce synchronise correctement


----------



## patrick78140 (26 Septembre 2018)

Remy :tu n'es pas obligé de repondre si tu penses perdre ton temps.
Sur les 13 pages de ce forum on peut constater que rien n'est tres clair avec Icloud
Comme justement vient de le faire jura39
La theorie est une chose,la pratique une autre
Et justement si j'ai demandé confirmation(qui n'est pas un bisrepetita de la premiere question,vu la reponse
 c'est que j'avais justement  le test que j'avais fait n'etait pas probant et ne fonctionnait que dans un sens


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2018)

Je confirme mon probleme

j'ai contacté  Apple sans solution 
il tourne en rond sur ce problème


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2018)

OK, alors je dois être chanceux parce que dès que je fais une modification sur mon iPhone, ou sur mon Mac (perso ou pro), la modification se répercute partout.
Mais je n'ai pas d'idée de ce qui peut poser problème…


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2018)

Mème Apple ne sait pas expliquer cela


----------



## O'maley (27 Septembre 2018)

Effectivement j'ai le même problème sur mon Imac depuis que j'ai fait la bêtise d'installer High Sierra.

Dans le même temps des actions simples comme ouvrir certaines applications (mail, imessages par ex.) semblent ralentir la bécane et font régulièrement apparaitre la fameuse moulinette en  lieu et place de la souris.

Bref toutes mes excuses de ne pas fournir de solution mais HELP !

Enfin et à mon sens un bon vieux retour en arrière vers un OS moins calamiteux (El Capitan ?, Yosemite ?) serait un recours mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre d'autant plus qu'ils semblent avoir disparu de l'appel store.


----------



## bradepitre (27 Septembre 2018)

Hello, j'ai eu un contact avec la Hotline Apple. On a commencé par créer un nouveau compte administrateur qui a démontré qu'avec ce nouveau compte, tout fonctionnait. Ensuite ils m'ont fait supprimer une quantité de fichiers probablement corrompus (.plist et autres). Je suis incapable d'en dire plus, mais actuellement tout fonctionne. Je suis passé à Mojave et ça fonctionne toujours.


----------



## O'maley (27 Septembre 2018)

Ok, merci pour l'info.

de mon côté j'ai déconnecté icloud puis reconnecté et ça a fonctionné; bon évidemment avec leur foutu identification à 2 facteurs qui ne marchait pas j'ai dû créer le fameux second facteur (code à 6 chiffres) car il ne me parvenait pas.

pour le moment je tente de réinstaller yosemite qui marchait bien pour ce que je fais.

par contre la hotline ça m'intérresse et j'avoue ne pas avoir pensé à cette option, est-ce gratuit ? ou le prix à la minute est intérressant parce qu'au vu des manip' que vous avez fait il semble que vous soyez restés en ligne un petit moment quand même.

et mojave ça dit quoi ?


----------



## bradepitre (27 Septembre 2018)

J'ai appelé la Hotline sans savoir si ça me coutait qqch. Seul mon iPhone est encore couvert par AppleCare. Pas de facture pour le moment. Ceci dit j'ai un abonnement iCloud et j'ai insisté sur le fait qu'iCloud ne faisant pas le job (synchronisation). Ceci a duré au minimum 2 heures. Quant à Mojave, pas de problème pour l'instant. Le Mac a planté au moment de la configuration, mais j'ai éteint et rallumé et tout était OK.


----------



## Antlv (7 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous

Je me permets de relancer le sujet ! Après avoir acquéri un nouveau MacBook Pro, je me suis penché à nouveau sur le sujet, et j'ai trouvé une solution. En tout cas, pour mon problème!

Je me suis aperçu que mes contacts d'iPhone étaientt enregistrés sur 2 adresses mails : Réglages > Contacts > Comptes.
Je suis allé sur le Mac ; Contacts > Pomme > Préférences > Comptes > et j'ai ajouté les adresses mails de l'iPhone.

De là, j'avais tous mes contacts. Ensuite j'ai désactivé mon compte iCloud et j'ai sélectionné tous les contacts restants (donc des adresses mails) pour les exporter en vCard. Je les ai ensuite importé sur iCloud.com/contacts.

Pour finir j'ai réactivé le compte iCloud dans Contacts, et j'ai désactivé les comptes des adresses mails sur le Mac et l'iPhone.

Et voilà, tous mes contacts sont synchronisés parfaitement !


----------

